# Redundancy & Part-time work



## pollypocket1 (23 Nov 2011)

Hello, I have been in full-time employment for 15 years. Redundancy may be coming down the line and I am also looking to reduce my full-time hours to part-time to care for my children. Can I ask if I switch to part-time work, will my full-time employment be ignored for the purposes of a redundancy calculation, or would it look at e.g. the last 2 years income?
Thanks in advance


----------



## vandriver (23 Nov 2011)

If you request a shorter working week,then the shorter week is what redundancy is based on.If you are put on a shorter week against your wishes your payout is based on your previous full time earnings.


----------



## dave28 (6 Feb 2012)

When someone is put on a 3 day week is it necessary to sign a new contract ?


----------



## Ildánach (9 Feb 2012)

dave28 said:


> When someone is put on a 3 day week is it necessary to sign a new contract ?



It is advisable to have the reduction of hours set out in writing, stating that it is a temporary measure and that it will be periodically reviewed.  This will protect future redundancy entitlement. http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...ay_off_short_time_working_and_redundancy.html


----------



## sunnygirl (9 Feb 2012)

In a redundancy situation,many companies would have a set period of time they would look back at when calculating what someone's weekly wage was. In my case the company looked back at the previous year, so therefore your redundancy would be based on an average wage over a set period of time. I too requested part-time work when my children arrived and it was definitely one of the best decisions I ever made.


----------



## Ildánach (13 Feb 2012)

sunnygirl said:


> In a redundancy situation,many companies would have a set period of time they would look back at when calculating what someone's weekly wage was. In my case the company looked back at the previous year, so therefore your redundancy would be based on an average wage over a set period of time. I too requested part-time work when my children arrived and it was definitely one of the best decisions I ever made.



For statutory redundancy payments, redundancy is based on your wage at the time of being made redundant, not an average wage over a period of time.  If your hours have been reduced, your redundancy is either based on your full time wages or your reduced wages, depending on whether you are deemed to have accepted the reduction as a permanent measure. 

They do look at overtime over a 6 month period to calculate how much overtime gets added onto your wage for redundancy calculation, but that is separate.

There is of course nothing to stop an employer paying more than statutory entitlement and using a more beneficial calcualtion method, although if they do so, then some of the payment may be subject to tax.  Unless you have a contract which specifies an amount yOu cannot be guaranteed more than the statutory minimum.

If you are reducing your hours, you should protect your position to make sure that you are not hit later on.


----------



## Darth Vader (1 Oct 2012)

vandriver said:


> If you request a shorter working week,then the shorter week is what redundancy is based on.If you are put on a shorter week against your wishes your payout is based on your previous full time earnings.


 
Hoiw long does this apply for? I was full time for approx. 5.5 years, When I came back from Maternity leave I was put on a three day week (not my choosing) and will be on a three day week for nearly two years. Would any potential redundancy be calculated on 5.5 years full time and 2 years part-time wages?

Also IIdanach says .[/QUOTE]" _If your hours have been reduced, your *redundancy*__ is either based on your full time wages or your reduced wages, depending on whether you are deemed to have accepted the reduction as a permanent measure."_.[/QUOTE]
How are you deemed to have accepted the reduction as a permanent measure or not?


----------

